# Tournaments to check in to?



## Christian hughey (Mar 3, 2019)

Looking for a couple friendly tournaments this spring to enter. I'm no great fisherman, not looking to spend an arm and a leg to enter in the big tournaments that take up every weekend. I have kids and they take up most of my time, as they should. If anyone knows of any small,  average guy bass tournaments goin on let me know. Or maybe if people could dedicate a weekend we can put something local together!


----------



## 4x4Taco (Mar 4, 2019)

What lakes do you live close to. Here in Columbus when the time changes we have afternoon pot tournaments. Tuesday Lake Harding Wednesday Lake Oliver Thursday Goat Rock. Kids 12 and under don't have to pay entry fee. Saturdays year round on lake Harding and Sundays year round on Oliver. Same no entry for 12 and under. 40 bucks for two adults and 25 by yourself or 25 with you and a 12 and under.


----------



## Christian hughey (Mar 4, 2019)

4x4Taco said:


> What lakes do you live close to. Here in Columbus when the time changes we have afternoon pot tournaments. Tuesday Lake Harding Wednesday Lake Oliver Thursday Goat Rock. Kids 12 and under don't have to pay entry fee. Saturdays year round on lake Harding and Sundays year round on Oliver. Same no entry for 12 and under. 40 bucks for two adults and 25 by yourself or 25 with you and a 12 and under.


I am right by high falls state park lake. Fishing is good at times. Water stays muddy though. Juliette is my go-to just because of the abundance of different fish and water stays clear on the Dame's ferry side no matter the weather.


----------



## ReelsAndWheels (Jul 20, 2019)

This will be a pretty good trail that will allow you to experience some of the better fishing in the southern part of the state without breaking your bank.


----------



## 4x4Taco (Aug 14, 2019)

Update. The Sunday tournament on Oliver has been stopped for now due to lack of boats. The lake is fishing so tuff that only three or four boats were showing up. The owner of Summerland Outdoors is putting one on every Sunday now though. We have been having it at Goat Rock but he is thinking about mixing it up. A month on one lake then a month on a different lake. Going between Goat Rock, Oliver, Harding and maybe Uchee Creek. Call Steven at his store to see where we will be on any given Sunday. See ya on the water.


----------



## Limbhanger2881 (Jan 20, 2020)

Check out Fishers of Men Georgia South division. 

https://www.fomntt.com/pageflow.cfm?callpage=divisioninfo&divid=12&getyear=2020


----------



## dustin ray (Feb 12, 2020)

North GA Legacy is geared towards the next generation.


----------



## Taco4x4 (Mar 3, 2020)

2020 update. We are lost here in Columbus. No one is doing a Sunday tournament anywhere that I know of. Saturdays are still at Lake Harding. After the time change we normally have Wednesday afternoon at Oliver but no one has stepped up to run it yet. Tuesdays will still be at Harding I think and the Thursday Goatrock starts April 2nd. If somebody knows something different please let us know.


----------



## Taco4x4 (Mar 4, 2020)

Goatrock starts Thursday March 19th 6-9.


----------



## Taco4x4 (Mar 5, 2020)

Walt is taking over Wednesdays at Oliver 6-9.30. He starts next week March 11th.


----------



## gabowhntr (Mar 12, 2020)

Look up po boys tournament trail on Facebook, they have several tournaments on JACKSON, Oconee and Sinclair. $40 a boat. The guys that run them are locals out of JACKSON, close to you if you are in high falls.


----------

